# ABS Electrical Malfunction



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

Hiya everyone,

I recently purchased a 2000 Audi A4 1.8TQ. The ABS light is on and VAG-COM detects the following:

*
18014 - Rough Road/Engine Torque Signal from ABS: Electrical Malfunction 
P1606 - 35-00 - - 

*

Any ideas what is wrong?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

Noone?


----------



## r1900 (Nov 6, 2010)

Clear the code, and see if it comes back again.
is the ASR light on (if your car has it) as well?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. I cleared the code. It came back up after a few miles. No ASR light on the dashboard.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

This may help.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/18014/P1606/005638


----------



## ghent96 (Sep 4, 2009)

My ABS light just turned on, but I haven't been able to pull the codes yet. Snowed in by Snowpocalypse 2011 and the Blizzard of Oz (as predicted by... Snowstradamus himself)...

Trying to climb back up my steep driveway in all the snow, I turned ESP off, got a running start from across the street, and rev'd up. It got into the 5000's rpms, never redlined or close, and the dashboard lights went nuts  CEL, ESP, ABS, Brake... all on. Turned the car off and restarted, the ESP light then turned off and on normally with the switch, but ABS & brake lights are still on (with the CEL). Handbrake is off, so the brake light shouldn't be on.

I wasn't even using the brakes, that was the wierd part. ABS activation during my morning drive was light or none at all since I know how to drive in snow. I'm guessing the ESP system uses braking, but that was turned off during my "driveway dash", so ... I'm left mystified.


----------



## r1900 (Nov 6, 2010)

^^
The ABS will stay on after you turn the car back on, but juts drive it like you do normally, and the ABS will eventually turn off as well.
If you were trying to go uphill in your drive way int he snow, i would put my bet on snow getting into ABS sensor perhaps, or maybe the speed sensors were giving a lot of signals to the ECU (slipping). 
I can't be 100% sure, but because this same thing happed to me, the CEL is probably the oxygen sensor , when you revved high.
of course best thing to do is actually scan the car.


----------

